# Question on Modifier placement and sequencing...



## Coder_Rick (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a new coder working for a orthopedic practice. A new and somewhat frustrating adventure!

When coding a office visit ex. 99213, with another service performed, ex. 99407, (smoking cessation) to which should I apply mod 25?  The  99213 or  / 99407?

Also which would be the proper sequencing order, the 99213 first or the 20610 (aspiration  ,injection) / 99407? 

Thanks


----------



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Jul 2, 2010)

*Modifier placement & sequencing*

Rick, 
You would put the 25 mod on the 99213. 
The sequence would be the 99213-25 then the 20610 (aspiration). 
Hope this helps. 
Kimberly


----------



## biller007 (Jul 2, 2010)

99213 w/ 25, then 20610, then 99407, i would add a 59 modifier to smoking cessation, otherwise some insurance companies will include w/ your 20610. Im a biller, this is based on experience w/ different payors. 

99213 25
20610
99407 59

Hope that helps,

Amber


----------



## Coder_Rick (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you both for the info!


----------

